# سامحنى يا الهى !!!



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اسرع الى معونتى يارب..انقذنى يا الهى من يد الشرير القدير الذى يعرف من اين يدخل الى ويبعدنى عنك يا الله.....نعم انه حقل قدير بارع فى فعل الشر ويارع اكتر فى اقناعى بارتكاب الشرور....حقا انى لا اعرف ان ما افعله حماقه وشر الا بعدما افعله...بالفعل افعل يوميا الشرور بكل فرحة ...واتناسى ماهو الهى الحى الذى اتى الى لكى يعطينى الحياة الجديدة.....فاتى اليه بكل ما فى من عيوب وذنوب واثام وخطايا...الهى ارجع اليك بكل مافى....انزع عنى هذا الثوب العتيق واعطينى الثوب الجديد....اعطينى الحياة الجديدة يا سيدى...سامحنى على الى فات..وسامحنى على اوقات الشهوات..سامحنى على وقت الضعفات..سامحنى على كل الذنوب والفجور ووقت الكسل ....سامحنى على عدم مجىء اليك فى اوقات ضعفى....سامحنى على اتكالى على ذاتى ..سامحنى على اتكالى على افكارى...سامحنى لانى فى يوم نسيت انك معايا ماشى ويايا ماسك بايدك كل خطايا..بحبك يا الهى..بحبك بس مش عارفة ازاى اجيلك تانى.....الشرير واقف على بابى بيمنعنى اجيلك من تانى..لانه عارف انك هتسامحنى وهتكون معايا وسادد خطايا ....هو عارف ان انت معايا وعارف كمان انك واخد بالك منى هو عارف وانا مش عارفة..هو عارف ومتاكد انه لو سبنى ارجعلك هتسامحنى...وانا مش عارفة كدة....يارب انا دلوقتى برفع قلبى اليك...برقع عينى اليك...برفع كل حواسى ليك...محتجالك يارب تدخل قلبى الحزين...وتشيل الظلمة والانين...محتجالك تدخل بفرح عظيم....محتجالك قوى يارب خليك معايا....قوينى انى اكون معاك قوينى ارجعلك من تانى قوينى وساعدنى وسامحنى يا الهى...عرفنى طريقك وازاى ارجعلك من جديد......سامحنى يا قدير وامنحنى بركة ميلادك وصيامنا الجميل ..أميييين


----------



## المحارب الجريح (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياريت تصلي من اجلي

محتاج صلاتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> سامحنى على كل الذنوب والفجور ووقت الكسل ....سامحنى على عدم مجىء اليك فى اوقات ضعفى....سامحنى على اتكالى على ذاتى ..سامحنى على اتكالى على افكارى...سامحنى لانى فى يوم نسيت انك معايا ماشى ويايا ماسك بايدك كل خطايا


اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووووى اوووووى يا دونا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى الصلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ديه يا دونا
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه اوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 ديسمبر 2008)

> ....هو عارف ان انت معايا وعارف كمان انك واخد بالك منى هو عارف وانا مش عارفة..هو عارف ومتاكد انه لو سبنى ارجعلك هتسامحنى...وانا مش عارفة كدة....يارب انا دلوقتى برفع قلبى اليك...برقع عينى اليك...برفع كل حواسى ليك...محتجالك يارب تدخل قلبى الحزين...وتشيل الظلمة والانين...محتجالك تدخل بفرح عظيم....محتجالك قوى يارب خليك معايا...


 
امين
سلام المسيح يكون معكي
شكرا عالصلاة الجميلة​


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

صلاة رااائعه جدا يادونا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2008)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *ياريت تصلي من اجلي
> 
> محتاج صلاتك​*



*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك اميييين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووووى اوووووى يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميله اوى الصلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ديه يا دونا
> بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه اوى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرررسى يا رامى على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> سلام المسيح يكون معكي
> شكرا عالصلاة الجميلة​



*ميررسى على مشاركتك يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> صلاة رااائعه جدا يادونا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



*ميرررسى على مشاركتك يا حبيبتى وربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك أسرتك اميييييين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2008)

> .....فاتى اليه بكل ما فى من عيوب وذنوب واثام وخطايا...الهى ارجع اليك بكل مافى....انزع عنى هذا الثوب العتيق واعطينى الثوب الجديد....اعطينى الحياة الجديدة يا سيدى...سامحنى على الى فات..وسامحنى على اوقات الشهوات..سامحنى على وقت الضعفات..سامحنى على كل الذنوب والفجور ووقت الكسل ....سامحنى



*اللة صلاة جميلة جدا 
امين سامحنا يا رب وتحنن علينا واقبل توبتنا ورجوعنا اليك 
وامسك بيميننا حتي لا نعود الي الخطية مرة اخري 

ربنا يبارك لنا في قلمك يا دونا 

ازكريني في صلاتك الخاصة فانا احتاج اليها كثيرا​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

خطييييييييييييرة يا دونا

نرجوك يا رب ما تسيبناش فى متاهة العالم وحدينا ارجوك انزعنا من الضياع يا رب ارجوك

شكرا اختى ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن

صلاه جميله اجداااااااااااا يا Dona Nabil

تسلم ايدك اختي

شكراااااااااا جزيلا" على الصلاه الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة صلاة جميلة جدا
> امين سامحنا يا رب وتحنن علينا واقبل توبتنا ورجوعنا اليك
> وامسك بيميننا حتي لا نعود الي الخطية مرة اخري
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميله و ربنا معاكى وينور طريقك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> خطييييييييييييرة يا دونا
> 
> نرجوك يا رب ما تسيبناش فى متاهة العالم وحدينا ارجوك انزعنا من الضياع يا رب ارجوك
> 
> شكرا اختى ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ​



*ميررسى لمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اجداااااااااااا يا dona nabil
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كليمو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------

